# Motor Question on Boat



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Might help to give more info on what type motor you have.

Sounds like the cheak valve is leaking fuel back into the tank.

What I did on mine was install a squeze ball in the line, it alowed me to prime the carberator and the check ball in the bulb kept it from leaking back.
May not be the "right way" but it worked for me and it was cheap.
Always double clamp fuel lines on a boat, if one fails the other one will keep it on.
Use all stainless hose clamps, not the ones with a steel screw or band.


----------



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Thats interesting. can i put the squeeze ball before the Canister fuel filter? It will be the Tank then squeeze ball then filter, pump then Carb. Also can i possible put another check valve right before the fuel filter?


----------



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

Almost forgot! Its a 19 ft Marada with a 4.3 Litre engine (not Fuel Injected) Inboard/outboard


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Electric pumps push fluid. Where if the pump? Is it in or near the tank or by the engine?


----------



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

closer to the engine,you have the tank with hose going to the canister filter then the pump to the carb.


----------



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

Any thoughts? A new fuel pump is a little over $200. Does anybody think its the fuel pump? check valve? or else? Hate to spend that kind of cash if not sure. thanks


----------



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

Somebody? Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Without being there to see it my gut feeling is to put it before the fuel filter, the reason is when you change the filter it would give you a way to fill it with fuel and prime the line.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

I wouldn't change the fuel pump unless I was sure it's the problem. I would check the pressure in the line at the carb first. Get a pressure gauge and put it inline, turn the switch to the start position, then check if you have pressure. If you don't then work backwards. It seems to me that your pump is probably working, but losing prime. Otherwise, it wouldn't run after you got the motor started.

I think the above suggestion is good, and I would try that as well.


----------



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

OK Thanks


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

lemley98 said:


> OK Thanks


Ayuh,... Is this a Mercruiser 4.3l,..?? 4bbl. carb,..??

If so, it's the carb leakin' off, not yer fuel pump...


----------



## CaptRandy (Nov 9, 2011)

How old is engine, how old are fuel line hoses, does the pump ball hold pressure have you changed fuel filter? Also where are you located-ethanol?
Ethanol eats fuel lines, gums carbs as well as any number of other problems. 
Also what type fuel tank(permanent/portable)?


----------

